# BF3 Browser Utility



## Mindweaver (Feb 10, 2012)

*New! BF3 Browser Utility v1.2*

This Browser will reduce the amount of memory a regular browser uses to View the Battlelog. Enjoy! 



Spoiler: Screen Shots



*Main Screen*






*Auto Refresh*





*About*









Spoiler: Previous Change Logs



Change Log v1.1

New Button textures and layout.
New *"Auto Refresh"* Button and features.
New *"About"* Button
Added the *"Donate"* button inside the *"About"* dialog box. This is for Gamers that want to Donate to help buy an old programmer *Beer* for when he games.. hehehe




Change Log v1.2


Added *Browser Tabs* with add and remove tab buttons.
Added a new feature to pause the *"Auto Refresh"* feature if bf3 is not running.
Added new *call outs* on buttons.
Tweaked the progress bar to improve load status.


*Version v1.1 received 405 downloads!  Thanks everyone!* 



Spoiler: Bug alert



No bugs in this release yet!





Spoiler: BF3 Browser Utility Disclaimer



*Disclaimer*

The *"BF3 Browser Utility"* is provided as is without any guarantees or warranty. 
The author is under no obligation to provide support, service, corrections, or upgrades to the *"BF3 Browser Utility"*.
The posted file is in no way associated with *"techpowerup!"*. Please direct any issues or questions in this thread. 
By executing or Downloading the *"BF3 Browser Utility"* you agree to these terms.






Spoiler: Requirements



Microsoft .Net Framework 4 - Download


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking forward to trying this out. 

I was wondering about an auto refresh setting?  I run Battlelog on a separate monitor using IE 9 or Firefox, but neither refreshes.  When I click on them to refresh, my game screen automatically goes into windowed mode.  The auto refresh would be the bomb, so it would show updated stats as to who is online and on which server.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Looking forward to trying this out.
> 
> I was wondering about an auto refresh setting?  I run Battlelog on a separate monitor using IE 9 or Firefox, but neither refreshes.  When I click on them to refresh, my game screen automatically goes into windowed mode.  The auto refresh would be the bomb, so it would show updated stats as to who is online and on which server.



Great idea! I'll start working on it!


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Looking forward to trying this out.
> 
> I was wondering about an auto refresh setting?  I run Battlelog on a separate monitor using IE 9 or Firefox, but neither refreshes.  When I click on them to refresh, my game screen automatically goes into windowed mode.  The auto refresh would be the bomb, so it would show updated stats as to who is online and on which server.


Opera Browser has "reload every X" function 
Opera has its quirks, especially for new users and officially Battlelog does not work on Opera (but both TheLaughingMan and me use it and it does work)


But yeah, that is a good suggestion for the Browser Utility 

And, I doubt I'll ever trust a 3rd party browser utility, but it is still a good idea


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Opera Browser has "reload every X" function
> Opera has its quirks, especially for new users and officially Battlelog does not work on Opera (but both TheLaughingMan and me use it and it does work)
> 
> 
> ...



I use opera as a web browser, but for my battlelog needs I use the "BF3 Browser Utility"...hehehe Oh and huh? Opera and firefox are 3rd party browser utility... Plus I've been coming here forever... I work so much I rarely get to play on my account why would I want anybody elses...hehehe


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, all the browsers are technically "3rd party software", but they do come with some liability. They are used by companies for work and if they steal someone's account information, all hell is loose.

But, trusting an utility such as this with my Origin Account information... It has nothing to do with you. It is more the issue of putting my mind at ease


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Well, all the browsers are technically "3rd party software", but they do come with some liability. They are used by companies for work and if they steal someone's account information, all hell is loose.
> 
> But, trusting an utility such as this with my Origin Account information... It has nothing to do with you. It is more the issue of putting my mind at ease



As much as I understand your worry, I wish you would try it, and tell me what you think.  Maybe even give me some good ideas to add like *MT Alex*. Also, I believe my utilities fall more on the line of an *"Indie software"* than a *"3rd party software"*.  If you change your mind and decide to use it, then please tell me what you think? What I can make better.

@MT Alex - How often do you want the *"BF3 Browser Utility"* to *"Refresh"*? I'm thinking about letting the user have a choice between 1-30 seconds. What do you think?  And of course I'll put a on/off feature for the *"auto refresh"* as well.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the user defined option is a good idea.  Personally, I think I would set mine around 10 seconds.


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 12, 2012)

I would recommend giving the user an option like what we have in Opera. A field with Minutes and a field with Seconds so the user can put anything between 0:01 and 59:59 or some such.

If I were to use it in such a fashion (would require me to have two monitors first  ) I'd probably set mine to ~5 minutes. But then again, if I were given a choice, I'd probably change it a lot 


@Mind: If I do try your utility I'll be sure to give you feedback


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 13, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> I would recommend giving the user an option like what we have in Opera. A field with Minutes and a field with Seconds so the user can put anything between 0:01 and 59:59 or some such.
> 
> If I were to use it in such a fashion (would require me to have two monitors first  ) I'd probably set mine to ~5 minutes. But then again, if I were given a choice, I'd probably change it a lot
> 
> ...



Thanks Wyverex! I'll have the new version up tomorrow with this new feature!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 13, 2012)

*New! BF3 Browser Utility v1.1*

Change Log v1.1

New Button textures and layout.
New *"Auto Refresh"* Button and features.
New *"About"* Button
Added the *"Donate"* button inside the *"About"* dialog box. This is for Gamers that want to Donate to help buy an old programmer *Beer* for when he games.. hehehe


*Version v1.0 received 57 downloads!  Thanks everyone!*


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 14, 2012)

Since I did not try your utility yet I don't know whether it can have multiple tabs or not, but that would be a feature I'd probably want.

Often, before joining a server from the list Battlelog displays I like to open the server info in a separate tab to check for any weird settings.

So, opening links in a new tab, or at least a hover-on-popup* would be a most welcome addition.

* would this be doable at all? A window that displays when you hover over a server-link where one could see which settings are in effect in the server (at the very least, a full name of the server, as that's usually where admins write stuff like "1000% tickets")


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2012)

Any security issues possible with this? I guess we wouldn't have an real fears unless it became very popular but still.


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 14, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Any security issues possible with this? I guess we wouldn't have an real fears unless it became very popular but still.


I could be wrong, but this is probably a shell for IE base you already have with your Windows.
So, some of the exploits that work on IE would probably work with this too.

And, then there's the other security issue - one of trusting the author 
He might be a malicious evil devious person that wants to steal all of our Origin account logins/passwords. That's why working so hard to look as a nice fella making great utility for the community 


Edit: in case anyone missed my quite obvious sarcasm, my personal opinion of Mindweaver is quite high and I do not believe he would try to steal from TPU! community


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> I could be wrong, but this is probably a shell for IE base you already have with your Windows.
> So, some of the exploits that work on IE would probably work with this too.
> 
> And, then there's the other security issue - one of trusting the author
> He might be a malicious evil devious person that wants to steal all of our Origin account logins/passwords. That's why working so hard to look as a nice fella making great utility for the community



Ah didn't know the first part. 

And had no fears for the second lol. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 14, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ah didn't know the first part.
> 
> And had no fears for the second lol.
> 
> Thanks.


As I said, I could be wrong. We'll have to wait for the author to come and explain stuff


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 14, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Since I did not try your utility yet I don't know whether it can have multiple tabs or not, but that would be a feature I'd probably want.
> 
> Often, before joining a server from the list Battlelog displays I like to open the server info in a separate tab to check for any weird settings.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great suggestion! The biggest reason I made this utility is to lower memory usage a full browser uses. I'll work on extra tab and see if the memory usage goes up or not. If it doesn't then I'll add it. Thanks! 




AphexDreamer said:


> Any security issues possible with this? I guess we wouldn't have an real fears unless it became very popular but still.



Hey AphexDreamer! My Utility is just using the VB.Net WebBrowser Control. So, there shouldn't be any more security issues other than what ie already has. Plus, there shouldn't be any security issues just using it for battlelog. I put more browser features into it because if the browser needs something to fully use battlelog and is redirected to that site to upgrade they can navigate back to Battlelog after the update. My "BF3 Browser Utility" only calls out to check the version, and if it's different then it tells you there is an update available. Also, I would only download the "BF3 Browser Utility" here in this thread from "Techpowerup.com". Downloading it from anywhere else could be bad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2012)

This is sick man! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is sick man! Keep up the great work.



Thanks Man! If you can think of anything extra you would like for me to add let me know!


----------



## TheRagnarok (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, good job! I want to try this out as soon as I get home.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm still really enjoying your utility.  The auto refresh works very well, but you have to be careful about using it, it will dump you out of the server queue if it refreshes during the load.  No biggie, I just turn it off and on.  Thanks again.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2012)

TheRagnarok said:


> Wow, good job! I want to try this out as soon as I get home.



Thanks! I hope you like it! 



MT Alex said:


> I'm still really enjoying your utility.  The auto refresh works very well, but you have to be careful about using it, it will dump you out of the server queue if it refreshes during the load.  No biggie, I just turn it off and on.  Thanks again.



Thanks! I'm working on an update. What do you think about a pause button right beside the "Auto Refresh" button? or one inside the settings? So your time doesn't get wiped every time you turn it off and on. Good idea? or Bad idea?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! I'm working on an update. What do you think about a pause button right beside the "Auto Refresh" button? or one inside the settings? So your time doesn't get wiped every time you turn it off and on. Good idea? or Bad idea?



That sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm working on a multi tab version and a way to pause the _"Auto Refresh"_ feature.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 10, 2012)

awesome!
Thx for this utility


----------



## Wyverex (Mar 13, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! I'm working on a multi tab version and a way to pause the _"Auto Refresh"_ feature.


good to hear   any ETA?


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tried this and for some reason when I play I get a kick by Punkbuster, if I play by letting Origin open a browser window no issues. Anyone else get this?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 14, 2012)

No issues like that for me.


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems that for some reason my game was trying to use punkbusterB service, may just need to re-install PB and see what it does.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> good to hear   any ETA?



I hope to have it out this week.. If time will permit.. 



chevy350 said:


> Tried this and for some reason when I play I get a kick by Punkbuster, if I play by letting Origin open a browser window no issues. Anyone else get this?



Sorry to hear that buddy. I've not ran into this issue and have been using my utility for weeks now on different machines.



MT Alex said:


> No issues like that for me.



Thanks! I haven't either. 



chevy350 said:


> Seems that for some reason my game was trying to use punkbusterB service, may just need to re-install PB and see what it does.



Try that and let me know and don't forget to update PB as well. Mailman78 has a great "How to" for that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 16, 2012)

*New! BF3 Browser Utility v1.2*

Change Log v1.2


Added *Browser Tabs* with add and remove tab buttons.
Added a new feature to pause the *"Auto Refresh"* feature if bf3 is not running.
Added new *call outs* on buttons.
Tweaked the progress bar to improve load status.
*New screen shots have been added to the OP!*


----------



## Wyverex (Mar 17, 2012)

Thumbs up! Thanks for the tool


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Thumbs up! Thanks for the tool



Thanks! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanna use it, but my NET framework isn't up to date


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I wanna use it, but my NET framework isn't up to date



Click here to update your NET Framework.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 22, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Click here to update your NET Framework.



Installed.
Your application's really good! I don't have to close Chrome before every game, then find out I was disconnected and have to re-open. Plus I had Youtube videos open in one of like 20 tabs and it locks my GPU clock at 400/900


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Installed.
> Your application's really good! I don't have to close Chrome before every game, then find out I was disconnected and have to re-open. Plus I had Youtube videos open in one of like 20 tabs and it locks my GPU clock at 400/900



Thanks Buddy! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm working on an update! it will be out tomorrow or next week!


----------



## Dev1lman (Jun 12, 2012)

Yo Hope everything has been well? 

 I am writing to let you know that since EA stopped supporting E8 Your Browser Utility has stopped working. 

I think it is a combo of the new patch and that to be honest.

Hope we can see an update soon I hate having to use firefox and the other web browsers to launch, They eat up so much processing power.

 Thanks Mindweaver


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2012)

Dev1lman said:


> Yo Hope everything has been well?
> 
> I am writing to let you know that since EA stopped supporting E8 Your Browser Utility has stopped working.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dev1lman! Everything is good over here. I'm working on a new update to fix this issue.


----------



## Dev1lman (Jun 23, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Dev1lman! Everything is good over here. I'm working on a new update to fix this issue.


Thanks Mindweaver, Do you know how long it will be around before maybe seeing it back on the site?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2012)

Dev1lman said:


> Thanks Mindweaver, Do you know how long it will be around before maybe seeing it back on the site?



I'm hoping to have it out next week.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 25, 2012)

It says my browser is too old when I try and use the utility?


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 30, 2012)

That is because after the BF3 patches, updates his tool will not work anymore. I think he is updating it to work with the newest version of BF3? Same with the Realmwear browser, it needs to be updated also.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a new update, and I've been testing this over the weekend. The new version will be using the firefox engine. I'll post the new update this week!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds sweet.


----------



## Baum (Dec 1, 2013)

Would be nice if you still release it one day as BF3 is on Black Friday Sale for 7,99€ and all my frinds are coming online to play

like someone noticed already, with youtube in one tab it locks the gpu + sometimes battlelog just crashes to leave you with broken BF3 tab in firefox and yay if you close firefox your old tabs are not saved noooooo!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 1, 2013)

The Battle Browser I'm working on will work for both BF3 and BF4.


----------

